# Heat problems...



## blinkingstoplite (Dec 2, 2004)

i have a 95' 240sx, have had no problems driving it since now but i cant have the car runnning more than 5 mins. without the temp. gauge going above H...all my coolant is full and fans, fuses...was wondering what it could be ....thinking it might be the thermostat but was wondering where it was located


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

it could be the water pump, radiator, thermostat. Follow the upper radiator hose to the block, it will take you to the thermo housing. I had the same problem with my 97 and it ended up being the radiator. so be prepared to spend a little money.


----------



## daddydarush (Jan 10, 2005)

i had the same problem....im sure its the radiator


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

blinkingstoplite said:


> i have a 95' 240sx, have had no problems driving it since now but i cant have the car runnning more than 5 mins. without the temp. gauge going above H...all my coolant is full and fans, fuses...was wondering what it could be ....thinking it might be the thermostat but was wondering where it was located


If the motor has been running with normal temperatures at various speeds and then all of a sudden starts to overheat, the problem is most likely a stuck thermostat. It's easy enough to change; always use an OEM thermostat, not one of those aftermarket units. Aftermarket units many times cause more problems.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I had the same problem on my 240. Does it squeel or does it smell of burnt rubber? If it does its most certainly your water pump. Have a friend start the car as you watch the pump. If its the pump then it will not move and the belt will burn around it. Replace as necessary and get a new belt.


----------



## blinkingstoplite (Dec 2, 2004)

kellen_wynn said:


> I had the same problem on my 240. Does it squeel or does it smell of burnt rubber? If it does its most certainly your water pump. Have a friend start the car as you watch the pump. If its the pump then it will not move and the belt will burn around it. Replace as necessary and get a new belt.


 yeah it did smell like rubber and right after i turned the car off i would hear a bubbling noise but i thought it was the over flow tank


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

With it cold take the radiator cap off and then start the car up. Once it warms up and the thermostat opens up if it does then you should see flow in the radiator if you don't it is either the thermo or water pump, but if there is flow it is going to be the radiator.

Did it get hot enough to stall the motor or did you let it cool down before you continued on your way. If the motor stalled out you might want to get your compression tested and it it is bad you will need to get the head checked for craks and warpage. Just letting you know from experience.


----------



## cactusfarmer (Nov 8, 2003)

rogoman said:


> always use an OEM thermostat, not one of those aftermarket units. Aftermarket units many times cause more problems.


Interesting comment. I need to change the thermostat on my 97 Sentra GA16DE but because I'm out in the boonys I can't get an OEM thermostat until like four or five more days. Meanwhile I have a new Murray brand theremostat in a box sitting next to me that I picked up at the local Oreilly's. What kind of terrible things are going to happen if I stick it in my engine tomorrow. I noticed it does not have the air bleed valve on it like the OEM that I took out does. The Oreilly guy assure me it'll work without it. Should I believe him? I really would like to get this thermostat thing fixed tomorrow if possible.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Blinkingstoplight, put a thermostat in it. And yes, use a dealer part.
If you follow your LOWER radiator hose it leads to your thermostat housing. This is the first car I've seen like this. I just finished putting mine in tonight and it wont go anywhere near H. Mine was doing the same thing as yours.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

cactusfarmer said:


> Interesting comment. I need to change the thermostat on my 97 Sentra GA16DE but because I'm out in the boonys I can't get an OEM thermostat until like four or five more days. Meanwhile I have a new Murray brand theremostat in a box sitting next to me that I picked up at the local Oreilly's. What kind of terrible things are going to happen if I stick it in my engine tomorrow. I noticed it does not have the air bleed valve on it like the OEM that I took out does. The Oreilly guy assure me it'll work without it. Should I believe him? I really would like to get this thermostat thing fixed tomorrow if possible.


It may work OK but then it may not. Why take the chance. If you motor overheats, damage to it can occur.

The air bleed or what some people call a steam hole on the thermostat is used to help purge air pockets in the coolant system. Some cars are notorious for having trapped air; the 240SX is one of them.


----------



## cactusfarmer (Nov 8, 2003)

rogoman said:


> It may work OK but then it may not. Why take the chance. If you motor overheats, damage to it can occur.
> 
> The air bleed or what some people call a steam hole on the thermostat is used to help purge air pockets in the coolant system. Some cars are notorious for having trapped air; the 240SX is one of them.


You're right. Seeing how I broke the thermostat cover getting it off, I'm at a stand still anyway untill I find a new cover. Might as well have them throw a OEM thermostat in the box while they're at it. I've pretty much ripped this engine apart and put back together with no real problems until now. This is the first real problem I've had with something breaking. A real pisser our here in the boonies in Nissan no-man's land.


----------

